
Effectiveness of 222-Nm UV Light on Disinfecting SARS-CoV-2 - oedmarap
https://www.ajicjournal.org/article/S0196-6553(20)30809-9/fulltext
======
Fjolsvith
> One and 3 mJ/cm2 of 222 nm UVC irradiation (0.1 mW/cm2 for 10 and 30 s)
> resulted in 88.5 and 99.7% reduction of viable SARS-CoV-2 based on the
> TCID50 assay, respectively.

30 seconds for 99.7% reduction. Pretty good for shining a light.

